# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fushë Kosova!

## sam1r

*Kjo tem paraqet foto te qytetit te vogel afer Prishtenes, qytet i vjeter, me histori te dokumentuar, dhe monumente te shumta!!
Fushe Kosova, tashme po rimerr kembet dhe meton te behet nder qytetet me te zhvilluara te Kosoves!!

Shikim te kendshem*

----------


## sam1r

*Fushe Kosova, nje qytet hekurudhor...!*

----------


## sam1r

*Edhe nje tjeter...*

----------


## sam1r

*Pjesa e vjeter e qyetit..*

----------


## sam1r

*Ish qendra e qytetit, tek stacioni hekurudhor...*

----------


## sam1r

*Foto te tjera..*

----------


## sam1r

*Dhe te tjera...*

----------


## sam1r

*Ndertesa te reja, te shumta...*

----------


## sam1r

*Lagjja Bresje, dhe poligoni i policis...*

----------


## sam1r

*Foto te gjimnazit Hivzi Sulejmani ne Fushe Kosove...(ku edhe un ndjek mesimet)*

----------


## sam1r

*Edhe disa...*

----------


## sam1r

*Parku i shkolles, pjesa e gjelberuar...*

----------


## sam1r

*Rruga kryesore, e ngarkuar si gjithmon...*

----------


## sam1r

*Lagjia e re Apollonia...*

----------


## sam1r

*Edhe te tjera...*

----------


## sam1r

*Skolla ekonomike...*

----------


## sam1r

*Spitali Euromed, me i madhi spital privat...*

----------


## sam1r

*Shtepi banimi...*

----------


## ajzberg

Te bukura fotot,por kjo e fundit duhet te kishte nje diciture tjeter''shtepi banimi per zogj''pasi ne plan te pare eshte nje peme e madhe qe mbulon tere pamjen e shtepise.
Shaka ,mos ma mer per keq.

----------


## sam1r

> Te bukura fotot,por kjo e fundit duhet te kishte nje diciture tjeter''shtepi banimi per zogj''pasi ne plan te pare eshte nje peme e madhe qe mbulon tere pamjen e shtepise.
> Shaka ,mos ma mer per keq.


*Pozita prej nga eshte fotografuar nuk eshte e mir, porse shtepia ka nje plan te hatashem, obor interesant, dhe per mendimin tim, eshte shtepia me e bukur ne Fushe Kosov...*

----------

